# IBS-D and Endometrial Ablation



## Nothappy (Jul 9, 2009)

This may sound odd but I had the Novsure treatment back in February. This is endometrial ablation basically the burn the inside of your uterus it's an alternative to hysterectomy in some cases. A couple months later I got severe diarrhea. I've been thru all kinds of tests and my gastro doc is telling me I just have to keep trying diff things until I find what works for me and since they couldn't find anything wrong, it's IBS-D. This sucks. Just wondering if maybe this is a result of my Novasure procedure? Can your colon be damaged by that? Would a colonoscopy show that? I didn't mention it to my gastro, but he has my file, my gyn is in the same office.


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

i have read some stuff that says that the uterus & the bowels r in very close proximity........that they effect each other.......it's possible that the inflammation has spread........it's also possible that u had intestinal issues that weren't very bad or troublesome before & this put u over the edge.........it's been my experience that there is never one reason for most things....


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Were you on antibiotics because of the ablation? Have they checked your stool for C. diff?Sometimes antibiotics will throw off the flora enough C. diff can build up a good population and that can cause diarrhea. Probably worth getting checked if you had to take antibiotics.


----------



## birdybird (Jun 17, 2009)

I had ablation a few years back and, no, I did not experience anything like that. I'd most definitely talk to your GYN, though, to see if it is a possible link. Also, if you are concerned, consider asking the doc for a colonoscopy, to rule out possible inflamation, etc. And yes, if you took antibiotics following the procedure for any reason, that might have messed with your intestinal flora, so take probiotics . Actually, I'd take them even if you didn't take antibiotics because they are, overall, helpful in combatting IBS-DGood Luck!


----------



## mkcate (Oct 1, 2012)

Nothappy said:


> This may sound odd but I had the Novsure treatment back in February. This is endometrial ablation basically the burn the inside of your uterus it's an alternative to hysterectomy in some cases. A couple months later I got severe diarrhea. I've been thru all kinds of tests and my gastro doc is telling me I just have to keep trying diff things until I find what works for me and since they couldn't find anything wrong, it's IBS-D. This sucks. Just wondering if maybe this is a result of my Novasure procedure? Can your colon be damaged by that? Would a colonoscopy show that? I didn't mention it to my gastro, but he has my file, my gyn is in the same office.


So, how are you doing now? It has been three years...did you receive a diagnosis? I have had IBS-A for 25 years and control through diet but have not been able to do so for the past month or so. I had an edomentrial ablation this past February but am looking at a hysterectomy in three weeks because of post abalation syndrome. My hope is the inflamation from the syndrome is affecting my gi tract and the hysterectomy will help my IBS symptoms.


----------

